# KMG Grinder



## Sam Cro (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, I do make knives ,NO i do not sell them to you or any one ! Please do not ask me to do so . 

I enjoy the knife word and making them enough I have worked with and helped teach many folks how to do so . NO I am not for the general public ( I help Kids) as a new project to my lil teaching shop myself and few students decides we needed a better Grinder (NO I will Not build anyone a grinder) so here is a few links to the build . I linked it to avoid stress on the site resources. 

Here is the material and progress :

http://imgur.com/3L7ayPg,o2sKNV5,CxZBQdC,d4qoHnQ,JlQjKVq,0tHUAif,g7wtoLw,wktjT04#7

here is some progress of the build :

http://imgur.com/epQNnMW,USXNl6L,SPcTmE5,ql1lbop,8OVubzB,nAFuyaa,cAxHFF4#0

The photos of the final build :

http://imgur.com/BSMnVIc,Untvt0L,9Bv4Inb,e9gBa9M,TRNNnj2

Sam 

I hope you enjoy it as mush as Myself and the Youngsters do .


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 25, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome job. Keep teaching the next generation.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks great, I be interested to see some of the students work .


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice Sam! I very, very badly need a real grinder, lol.


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you Guys , Cris there are a few folks wanting the prints I made it from however I do not have a set finished just yet  
and I wont build another for a long time as this one is built like a tank .

Sam


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol, I'm more of a simple sort Sam...all that complicated drilling and tapping isn't for me. But the layout could be something I copy!!


----------



## DevinT (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice. Which components did you buy? Which ones did you build?

Hoss


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 28, 2013)

Hoss,

I actually Built every thing in my shop then learned that KMG had the parts for many things I built lack of research and my ambition got the best of me so after I built it I looked at what the other Co. had Man did I miss out and build things I could have Bought. well I am still happy with my build and it is a "tank" also and it functions perfectly for me and the shop .

Sam


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sam Cro said:


> Hoss,
> 
> I actually Built every thing in my shop then learned that KMG had the parts for many things I built lack of research and my ambition got the best of me so after I built it I looked at what the other Co. had Man did I miss out and build things I could have Bought. well I am still happy with my build and it is a "tank" also and it functions perfectly for me and the shop .
> 
> Sam



LOL!! I know how that goes...only for me, its 'well, I know they sell about 75% of what I need, but since I'm dead broke I just built it all!'

Fun =p.


----------

